
Are Facebook groups a radicalization machine? - rmason
https://www.facebook.com/mdickers47/posts/10156219205202474
======
mk89
There is no algorithm, unfortunately, that helps people develop a critical
thinking.

The biggest mistake is to (have) let FB become our daily news, messaging app,
social app, gaming console, etc.

